# Lily pipe/glassware for eheim 2211 canister filter recommendations?



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Check ebay search lily pipes. You will get some hits that will be cheaper than ada/do-aqua equipment. I have never owned any of theses but I do plan on purchasing a set when I get on emersed HC carpet done and my eheim filter comes. 

JM


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Inflow 13 mm
Outflow 10 mm

Next time just use the 'search' function, people ask this a lot.

As for types, try Cal aqua, do aqua, ADA, nag aqua... Or eBay brand.

Good luck!


----------



## gregalon (Feb 20, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Inflow 13 mm
> Outflow 10 mm
> 
> Next time just use the 'search' function, people ask this a lot.
> ...


Hi sorry I'm new to the forum, thanks so are you sure that all I have to do is shove these into the green pipes and there won't be any leakage ?
+ Does it matter that my canister filter is next to my tank as I cannot put it beneath my tank because it is on a kitchen surface.
thanks


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

If the pipes and tubing are the same size the fit will be nice and snug and you'll wonder how you'll ever get the pipes off to clean them  .


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

It's cool, we're all new once. 

I've never even owned an eheim filter... too expensive and for $50 less I grabbed a zoomed 501 for my mini-s. But yes, they'll fit fine. And it doesn't matter, just put the filter next to your tank. It makes no difference where the filter is.

For a filter you won't really see (no one photographs the filter lol) it doesn't make that big a difference. (Eheim IS a better filter by far though afaik)


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Inflow 13 mm
> Outflow 10 mm
> 
> Next time just use the 'search' function, people ask this a lot.
> ...


Lets remember the point of the forum is to ask questions and discuss things...

As far as your recommended sizes I would worry about the size difference being an issue and try and use sizes as close as possible to the tubing. 

-Andrew


----------



## gregalon (Feb 20, 2011)

So if I would need a 10mm outflow and 13mm inflow, would I have to buy the lily pipes separately (one 10mm outflow, 13mm inflow)? If not how would I fit say a 10mm set into a 13mm hose comfortably? thanks


----------



## crypsis (Feb 7, 2011)

I just set up a 3g using the 2211 canister filter and do aqua lilly pipes from Aqua Forest aquarium. You can order them separately to get the correct sizes. I went with:
Violet Glass・mini (outflow) MP-1 10D (140-541) 10mm
Violet Glass・mini (inflow) MV-1 13D (140-542) 13mm


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

crypsis said:


> I just set up a 3g using the 2211 canister filter and do aqua lilly pipes from Aqua Forest aquarium. You can order them separately to get the correct sizes. I went with:
> Violet Glass・mini (outflow) MP-1 10D (140-541) 10mm
> Violet Glass・mini (inflow) MV-1 13D (140-542) 13mm




How long are those?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

McCarthy said:


> How long are those?


AFA has all the dimensions. You can find their pipes here: https://aquaforestaquarium.com/collections/filtration

I have some Do!Aqua pipes and I am seriously considering switching to Stainless Steel. The glass looks great for a few weeks, then it's a slow process of ugly. The glass is really easy to break, fortunately I have not broke a full pipe yet that was expensive, but I did break the bottom of my inflow, no suction cup but it still looks and functions well.


----------



## FishEggs (Mar 19, 2017)

I didn't have to worry about breaking mine. They came already broken for me.  lol


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

I just bought some glassware for my tank, and one of the things I did was add a quick connect to the tube so you can get a brush up in there to clean.

Also, a little trick to get the tubing over the glass is to put the tubing in some very hot water for a little while to make it more pliable. It will go on easier.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

talontsiawd said:


> AFA has all the dimensions. You can find their pipes here: https://aquaforestaquarium.com/collections/filtration



Wait... 

AFA - $500 - $1000+ for a filter all because it says ADA on it? $100 for 1 lily pipe because ADA? 

I mean.. holy piss.. but seriously? I better have no algae, perfect looking plants, pristine water conditions, and feeds my fish for me for that amount 

What about Cal Aqua Labs from Green Leaf Aquariums OP? Im pricing mine out and the intake is $40, Outflow is $40.. Anything with ADA on it is extremely overpriced IMO.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

freshestemo412 said:


> Wait...
> 
> AFA - $500 - $1000+ for a filter all because it says ADA on it? $100 for 1 lily pipe because ADA?
> 
> ...


I don't disagree, I was simply stating that AFA has all the dimensions. I personally bought my Do!Aqua pipes because it was local. I will probably buy metal pipes from another LFS for about half the cost of ADA. There was a time where you only had a few options (Cal Aqua being one of them), now you have plenty. I love my ADA stuff, don't get me wrong, but I wouldn't likely go 100% ADA.

As per their filters, if you see them in person, you can see they are way different than an Eheim, totally SS inside and out. Not saying it's necessary or worth the money, just saying the materials used are much more expensive. I am fine with my Eheims.


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

talontsiawd said:


> I don't disagree, I was simply stating that AFA has all the dimensions. I personally bought my Do!Aqua pipes because it was local. I will probably buy metal pipes from another LFS for about half the cost of ADA. There was a time where you only had a few options (Cal Aqua being one of them), now you have plenty. I love my ADA stuff, don't get me wrong, but I wouldn't likely go 100% ADA.
> 
> As per their filters, if you see them in person, you can see they are way different than an Eheim, totally SS inside and out. Not saying it's necessary or worth the money, just saying the materials used are much more expensive. I am fine with my Eheims.


Oh yeah, I understand I was just quoting you for that link you provided, thats all. I never really looked at their site, but when I clicked on that link and saw those 3 & 4 digit prices I was speechless to say the least lol


----------

